# PS Templates Webfähig machen



## Pascha92 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich möchte mit Photoshop ein Template für das Internet erstellen, nun habe ich es erstellt und gesliced, jedoch muss ich doch noch etwas Coden um das Webtemplate an einem CMS System zu benutzen...
Kann mir jemand erklären wie es funktioniert vom Slicen, bis hin zum Coden...?
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich schnelle Hilfe bekäme.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Pascha


----------



## Leola13 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hai,



> muss ich doch noch etwas Coden um das Webtemplate an einem CMS System zu benutzen...



Dazu wäre es recht hilfreich zu wissen, was das CMS denn so haben will ?

Ciao Stefan

PS : Ich glaube da bist du in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Giovanni (19. Dezember 2007)

Also wichtig ist es erstmals,
zu wissen wie das CMS aufgebaut ist 
dann wie dein Layout aufgebaut ist.... damit man dir Helfen könnte wie man es Sliced,
und ich denke mal nicht das dir irgend jemand hier dir Komplett alles erklärt.
Da es erstens viel zu viel Arbeit wäre da derjenige sich in das CMS einarbeiten müsste um zu schaun wie es aufgebaut ist.

So und mein Tipp an dich, versuch erstmal HTML zu lernen den aufbau davon zu verstehen, dann Teamplates zu erstellen und nur im reinem HTML umzusetzen ohne CMS und sonstiges. Nur um das gefühl zu bekommen, so lehrnst du auch am besten wie man Sliced und Anpasst, dann kannst du dich an CMS Templates ran traunen.

Zumindest sehe ich das so


----------



## Pascha92 (19. Dezember 2007)

Grundkenntnisse in HTML sind vorhanden, CMS System ist DZCP (HP: http://www.dzcp.de )
und das Beispiel Template ist: http://www.atf.kilu.de/1template.jpg


----------



## Remme (19. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist dzcp so ähnlich aufgebaut wie webspell wo man die einzelnen Komponenten per <?php include('whatever') ?> einfügen kannst daher musst du nur die Buttons als einzelne Grafik und die einzelnen Boxen wo die Komponenten rein sollen. Wenn alles passt auf datei - für webspeichern gehen. Wenn du da auf html und bilder speichern gehst dann wird dir auch schon eine HTML datei mit angelegt die du als vorlage benutzen kannst. Dann müstest du nur noch schauen das es bei längeren Texten deine Tabellen nicht zerschießt und halt kleine sachen anpassen, wie valign=top und die meißten Grafiken nicht als Bild verankern sondern als BG-Image da ja ein Text drauf soll.

Klingt viel aber sind eher kleine Fummelarbeiten. Und um vielleicht zu sehen wie der eigentlich Aufbau ist kannst du dir ja mal eins der unzähligen Free-Templates runterladen und dir den Quellcode anschauen.

Lg Remme


----------

